

LinkedIn *1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1 - BrianPetro

What purpose does:<p><i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1<p>Serve in some of LinkedIn's URL.<p>Example:
http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Angular-Developers-4896676?gid=4896676&#38;goback=.npv_130180715_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_<i>1_</i>1_*1
======
omgmog
The important bit is `&goback=.npv_130180715_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_
_1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__ 1_ _1__
1_ _1`

this looks like an indicator of the page you came from, so in this case npv is
a "profile view", there's also "nmp" which is found on links to profiles from
the homepage, "gmr" which is found on a group page, and numerous others
indicating all sorts of other pages.

the second part is the profile id, so in this case "130180715"

So we can determine that you got to the Angular Developers group from the
profile "130180715".

So far then we've got:

`goback=.<originating page type>_<identifier for originating page>`

If you were to click a link on the Angular Developers group page, you might
have the following in your url:

`goback=.gmr_4896676`

I'm not sure what the __1 bits are. Probably just providing non `null` values
for this whole goback string

~~~
BrianPetro
Thanks for the clarification.

